# Does anyone know the stack and reach of a 585 size medium?



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone know the stack and reach of a 585 size medium? I'm attempting to sell my 2007 585 and he is asking. I know how to measure it, but it seems a bit off.

Thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Whoever is asking does not understand how to compare two frames, easily. The important dimensions are the head tube length, with the headset (163mm), the TT length and the STA.

To compare the reach with another frame add 1cm per degree to the TT length of the frame with the steeper STA, then figure the difference.

The big mistake people make using reach and stack values is comparing reach values when the stack heights are not the same. That leads to a faulty comparison. If one stack height is taller than the other, a correction of 3mm in reach for each 10mm of stack height must be made.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

26 Posts in seven years. You must actually have a life. 

Have you seen the new color for 2010... 

.....


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

T-shirt said:


> 26 Posts in seven years. You must actually have a life.
> 
> Have you seen the new color for 2010...
> 
> .....


I do most my work behind the scenes!

Bike looks super cool, but I'm giving the Specialized Tarmac SL3 a go next year.

Thanks!


----------

